# Taking bumper off help!!!!!



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have successfully removed the bumper but when I pulled the bumper off this part just fell down. It looks like a little rubber piece about 18 inches long with a little groove on it. I cant seem to find out where it went considering when I pulled the bumper off it just fell from wherever it was. It looks kinda of like a long skinny mud flap or wind flap but I have no idea. Any thoughts so I can put my car back together??????

Thanks,
Horizon


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Those go just in front of the wheels, if you onbly see one, the other should still be on the car unless you tore it off while driving.


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

I figured it out lol it was a piece that went about my vent shutters. Anyways I finally got it done and here is a pic of the final result and also my tails and license leds I put in. Thanks.


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

looks great


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

Your local PD isnt gonna like those blue LEDs... Be prepared for a fix-it-ticket. (Ask me how i know)


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol I know how you know but I will be fine they all know me. Ive had green and red headlights before along with no license plates at all and they stop me to say hey the car looks great, dont speed and let me go LOL


----------



## Cruzeblu11 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey, Horizon314. . . How do you like your headlights? I am probably gonna buy some of those too and was curious how bright they are during the day. Also, How hare were they to install?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Were the headlights plug and play? And for the taillight led's did you have to use resistors?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------

